# cleaning car seats



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a stain on the back seat of my car I have bought a bottle of AG upholstery cleaner and it doesn't say what to use it with example microfiber cloth or a upholstry brush any ideas anyone ?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

thehulk2002 said:


> I have a stain on the back seat of my car I have bought a bottle of AG upholstery cleaner and it doesn't say what to use it with example microfiber cloth or a upholstry brush any ideas anyone ?


Try a microfibre first and if no joy use a soft brush.


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Spray on the affected area, leave to dwell and agitate with either an upholstery brush or a short nipped microfiber. Repeat until the stain is removed.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

I too have a stain on my back seat used ag interior shampoo to remove and all I got was a bigger stain, assuming it is a water mark from the foam!!


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

no its not a water mark I think someone has either spilt something or dirty shoes looks like somethig has been spilt on it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

This process might be fine but you always need to extract the chemicals you put on fabric. I have a George carpet cleaner which is great with cleanspec chemical. But if you want to do this manually, do not rub. This is a common mistake I witnessed people doing when I worked as a carpet technician. Try to blot the stain with your AG upholstery cleaner and take as much time as you can. This way, your not spreading the stain and not rubbing it into the soft fibers of the seat. Blot until completely dry then hoover over it to make sure all dampness is extracted.

Hope this helps


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> I too have a stain on my back seat used ag interior shampoo to remove and all I got was a bigger stain, assuming it is a water mark from the foam!!


This is a common problem with spot cleaning some modern interior fabrics. You really need to evenly wet the entire area otherwise you can end up with the problem you've described.

If you reclean as above then it will get rid of the watermark.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

thehulk2002 said:


> I have a stain on the back seat of my car I have bought a bottle of AG upholstery cleaner and it doesn't say what to use it with example microfiber cloth or a upholstry brush any ideas anyone ?


Assuming it is Interior Shampoo/Interior Cleaner:

Always pre-test fabrics for colourfastness. Vacuum area if necessary. Spray shampoo to lightly wet the surface. If soiling is heavy agitate surface lightly with a dampened sponge or soft brush. Do not allow the product to dry prior to rinsing. Remove grime by gently wiping with a large, clean, damp, cloth (an Autoglym Aqua Dry is ideal). Rinse cloth frequently in clean water. Repeat procedure on stubborn stains if necessary. Do not over-wet absorbent surfaces or roof linings. Keep doors and windows open for drying. Finally, vacuum to re-lift fabric pile.



turboyamaha said:


> I too have a stain on my back seat used ag interior shampoo to remove and all I got was a bigger stain, assuming it is a water mark from the foam!!


It may be that you know have a visible inconsistency between the cleaned and non cleaned area, did you clean the whole seat back? If not this is probably the cause of the 'stain', clean the whole area persevering until it is all clean. Interior Shampoo cannot worsen an existing stain.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

No it is definately not inconsistancy between clean and uncleaned it is a water mark!! I will have another go and let you know!!


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

used the AG Interior Shampoo/Interior Cleaner on the seat and it worked a treat I also used it on all plastics and vinyl dash board and the car interior has never look so good thanks again to AG for making some great products.


----------



## SuperBaaaad (May 21, 2012)

Autoglym said:


> Assuming it is Interior Shampoo/Interior Cleaner:
> 
> Always pre-test fabrics for colourfastness. Vacuum area if necessary. Spray shampoo to lightly wet the surface. If soiling is heavy agitate surface lightly with a dampened sponge or soft brush. Do not allow the product to dry prior to rinsing. Remove grime by gently wiping with a large, clean, damp, cloth (an Autoglym Aqua Dry is ideal). Rinse cloth frequently in clean water. Repeat procedure on stubborn stains if necessary. Do not over-wet absorbent surfaces or roof linings. Keep doors and windows open for drying. Finally, vacuum to re-lift fabric pile.
> 
> It may be that you know have a visible inconsistency between the cleaned and non cleaned area, did you clean the whole seat back? If not this is probably the cause of the 'stain', clean the whole area persevering until it is all clean. Interior Shampoo cannot worsen an existing stain.


Thanks for this - I found using a dehumidifier sped up the drying no end!


----------

